# Chicken sleeping arrangement



## lisalynn1982 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have 2 chickens. A buff rock and a Wyandotte. When it's time for bed at night the Wyandotte goes to the coop and lays down. The buff rock follows, but the Wyandotte will not let her in with her. Yes my coop is rather small, but it fits the two of them for sure. It's inside an enclosed run. It seems the Wyandotte doesn't want the other close to her as they sleep and the buff rock is forced through the opening into the area that has a caged bottom to it. That's where I found her tonight when I went to check on them. Should I close them inside the coop or let them figure it out themselves? My husband says I'm too sensitive about it. I feel bad for the buff rock. The Wyandotte is kind of ugly to her sometimes.


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

lisalynn1982 said:


> I have 2 chickens. A buff rock and a Wyandotte. When it's time for bed at night the Wyandotte goes to the coop and lays down. The buff rock follows, but the Wyandotte will not let her in with her. Yes my coop is rather small, but it fits the two of them for sure. It's inside an enclosed run. It seems the Wyandotte doesn't want the other close to her as they sleep and the buff rock is forced through the opening into the area that has a caged bottom to it. That's where I found her tonight when I went to check on them. Should I close them inside the coop or let them figure it out themselves? My husband says I'm too sensitive about it. I feel bad for the buff rock. The Wyandotte is kind of ugly to her sometimes.


Let them figure out their pecking order.

In our standard coop we have 6 hens and a silkie rooster. There are 2 roosting bars plus another little roosting bar for the rooster since he can't jump all that far. 5 of the hens will use the highest roosting bar, but the Black Copper Marans will roost under them in the bedding. She used to wake up with poop on her until DH installed a poop board above her.


----------

